
The Typed Racket Optimizer vs. Transient - lelf
http://prl.ccs.neu.edu/blog/2020/01/15/the-typed-racket-optimizer-vs-transient/
======
LessDmesg
Tl;dr should've just gone fully statically typed from the start. Integrating
typed and unityped code is a pain and brings low performance. But Lispers
believe in their (lambda x (x x)) and look down on static typing. There was
one good Lisp, Lux lang, but it went unnoticed, which is a shame because it's
much better than Clojure.

~~~
capableweb
> There was one good Lisp, Lux lang, but it went unnoticed

Not sure why you're saying "was", seems the language is still being worked
on...

> which is a shame because it's much better than Clojure.

Seems Lux lang is inspired by Clojure (and others), and the compiler being
implemented in Clojure. What's the main differences that makes Lux much better
than Clojure?

~~~
LessDmesg
Was because it never caught on. It's worked on by a single person not working
full time... Pretty much deadware, unfortunately.

And the main Haskell compiler is implemented in C. In fact, Haskell is
represented at one stage of compilation by a C-like language called Cmm. Would
it be fair to say that Haskell was inspired by C? What are the main
differences that make Haskell much better than C?

~~~
tome
The main Haskell compiler (GHC) is not written in C. It's written in Haskell.
There is a small runtime written in C.

~~~
LessDmesg
Yeah, you're correct. The runtime matters more than tge compiler, though, so
Haskell must be real close to C.

